

What if VisualStudio had achievements? - false
http://blog.whiletrue.com/2011/01/what-if-visual-studio-had-achievements/

======
axxl
A lot of them really don't seem to be things you want to be doing, so wouldn't
it be more of a shameful thing than something you would brag about? I know
achievements do a similar thing, but that's for a game type scenario, while
this is actual productivity. Of course maybe I'm just taking this too
seriously.

